# Knee injury



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey guys.

This is the second time I'm on crutches since mid-March. The first time was a football injury, where I had some slight ligament damage on my knee.

I've just done the same knee in. Jumped up for a header against a guy twice my size, and landed awkwardly. Felt my knee 'click' out and back in again. Hospital told me it's slight medial collateral ligament damage. Unfortunately, they told me it's a problem that's going to keep haunting me until I get it sorted.

I'm thinking of going private for physio, because the first time I did it, I missed my American Soccer scholarship trials, and I don't want it to ruin my footy career or my martial arts.

What I'm asking is, basically, is there anything I can take to help it? I've been recommended glucosamine by a friend, but thought I'd check it with you guys. I'm going to go physio eventually, but for the next few weeks, are there any exercises I can do or physio I can do myself to help it recover?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Imy said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> This is the second time I'm on crutches since mid-March. The first time was a football injury, where I had some slight ligament damage on my knee.
> 
> ...


knee injuries suck. I hurt my knee playing football about 4 years ago and it still manages to play up now and again. I was doing kickboxing & thai and a little mountain biking at the time but it was football that caused the pain. Havent played since.

I used to take glucosamine daily - i wouldnt say there was a noticeable difference but now i think about it my knee is alright (just weak). Can't guarantee it was the glucosamine as i was doing alot of cardio and weightlifting last year.

*This post wasnt very helpful now i've read it back - sorry*

Get beddy bear on it - that'll sort it out.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I have 2 bust knees - Basically the main thing is to let them heal properly - I bust my right knee a second time after 3 months in a fight - as it had still not set/regained strength..

Once your knee feels O.K then you need to build up the muscles/tendons/ligaments again - as this is what protects it and keeps it strong (DUH!).

I have started taking glucosamine after reading a couple of boxing mags and 2 put it simple anyone involved in any sport should take this as it has been proven many times to help strengthen/protect joints...only started a couple of days ago and to be honest I think its like a vitamin thing - you can never prove it works, its when you dont take it and then sometime down the line you wonder (when something happens) had you been on it would it have helped....but you can't aurgue with those numerous PHD's and university studies that are marketing free - which back it. Clear as mud? sorry.:confused13:


----------



## Andy__c (Apr 24, 2008)

I shattered my knee cap and have just started training. the main thing i would say is go out and buy a knee strap and tape and whenever you do any kind of excercise on it, strap it up tight to stop any kind of movement at all. Then once the muscles have built up you can ditch the tape but keep the strap and then eventually get rid of the strap too.

Iv found that painkillers and things to take dont make all that much difference the only thing that will really help is "time". Not what you want to hear i know but iv had the same problem (missed my footie trials) but you really just need to rest it and build up slowly.

couple of excercises my physio gave me.

(1). squats with back against a wall for support

(2). Sit on a chair and place your heel of your good leg into the instep of your bad leg. push with your good leg and use your bad leg to resist to build up strength.

(3). lie down, lift your leg in the air and hold for 10 seconds. repeat 5 times.

(4). Sit on bed or floor with your legs out straight and place your hand under your knee. Then use your knee to push down and try to crush your hand. repeat.

these will all help to build muscle which should help heal your existing problem and prevent future injuries


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Get some Glucoasmine imy, it definetly wont do it any harm, even better get glucosamine, MSM & chondroitin, you should be able to get it all in 1 tablet, get a good quality one, probably be about Â£15 for a month supply, Take (2) Twice a day.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> Get some Glucoasmine imy, it definetly wont do it any harm, even better get glucosamine, MSM & chondroitin, you should be able to get it all in 1 tablet, get a good quality one, probably be about Â£15 for a month supply, Take (2) Twice a day.


Where do I get them from? =)


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

You'll be able to get them from me in a few weeks...

But for now any holland & barrett or decent health store will sell them


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Totally agree with Marc and good advice exercises from Andy C:beerchug:, swimming also recommended in the early stages when trying to get your confidence up and for general health.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Imy said:


> Where do I get them from? =)


http://www.zipvit.com/

i would reccomend this site mate, they got everything u need and their supps arnt as expensive as holland & barrett


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

i take a glucosamine and chondratine supplement (they take about 3 months to start working), i also have just started adding gelatine a reccomendation from a friend so not sure on that one and some high dose fish oils...............my knees are still peinfull, but not as painfull as they have been

.


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

tahir said:


> http://www.zipvit.com/
> 
> i would reccomend this site mate, they got everything u need and their supps arnt as expensive as holland & barrett


zipvit are great and reasonable price

.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Well guys, I dunno how it's happened, but I've managed to f**k my knee up again.

Going to see a specialist next week, but I'm planning on spending a year out of football to help it recover properly.

Was well looking forward to getting back into TKD and JJ again. =(


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

marc said:


> Get some Glucoasmine imy, it definetly wont do it any harm, even better get glucosamine, MSM & chondroitin, you should be able to get it all in 1 tablet, get a good quality one, probably be about Â£15 for a month supply, Take (2) Twice a day.


Bang on with the glucosamine. I would also recommend gettting a knee support if you dont already have one just to add that extra support to the joint.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

sounds like you have similar issues to me mate, your doc should get you to hydrotherapy, I'm now there twice a week and that coupled with the phis exercises mentioned earlier I'm on the road to recovery but it's going to take a while. I've torn my cartilage and displaced my kneecap too though so it's a longer road.. good luck with it, GST, MSM etc do help but it takes a while for them to start making an impact, I'm told 3 months plus for GST.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

SanshouMatt said:


> sounds like you have similar issues to me mate, your doc should get you to hydrotherapy, I'm now there twice a week and that coupled with the phis exercises mentioned earlier I'm on the road to recovery but it's going to take a while. I've torn my cartilage and displaced my kneecap too though so it's a longer road.. good luck with it, GST, MSM etc do help but it takes a while for them to start making an impact, I'm told 3 months plus for GST.


Yeah, the guy at A+E said it's possible that I could have loose ligaments.

My knee just doesn't feel right, y'know? Even if I wanted to play football or do some martial arts, I fear that a quick turn or something will just fsck it up again.

For the time being, though, I'm just going swimming, walking in the water and stuff, trying to strengthen my knee. And then going to the gym to burn off all this fat I've put on. =/

Specialist appointment is 1st September. I'm not a doctor, but I really feel that there's nothing, apart from surgery, that'll sort this problem out.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Coincidentally I had my final assessment for referral to Orthopedics this morning after 5 weeks of hydro and phisio not doing anything. Now have to wait 4 weeks to see a knee specialist / sugeon and then another maybe 6 after that for the surgery. My Phis said today that the chances of me being able to get back to any kind of martial arts in the next 6-8 months are slim, so it's going to be at least a year all told that I'll have been out of the game. Frankly it's driving me crazy now, even using the exercise bike is not great, just hurst all the time and really can't support the weight properly. On the plus side by the time I'm back into it my right kicks will be monsterous, my right leg is gettign huge from doign all the work! LOL


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Isn't it your hips that control the kick


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

JayC said:


> Isn't it your hips that control the kick


Very true.. the big old freak sized right leg I have now will add a lot of weight to it though LOL


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Specialist appointment in 3 days! A day after my birthday.

Nervous times.

My dad has told me that if we get the doctor's report back before my university term is due to begin, then he'll pay for me to go abroad for my surgery. Maybe Asia. As much of a shithole as it is, Pakistan is home to one of the greatest surgeons in the world. I've had two of my footballing mates go there with serious knee/ankle/other injuries, and they've come back fitter than ever. So it may cost me Â£800+, but it'll be well worth it!

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Best of luck mate, let us know how you get on


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

All the best mate as Marc said keep us up to speed - being a fellow dodgy knee X2 I feel for ya...just don't rush back to training


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

i tore my knee ligaments and it was hell. I was on crutches for a long time and it stopped my doing any sort of training.

I went down the hospital/doctors route, but we know how long that takes. So I went to a private physio, best thing I ever did. I still have check ups now and again with him and my knee seems to be better than ever.

Hope your knee gets better


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, pretty much confirmed guys.

It's my cruciate ligament. When he told me, I felt like shit. Honestly.

I've had my pre-op, and I'm due to be going for my key-hole surgery within the next two months.

Honestly, if there's any time in my life I've felt depressed, now is that time. My ****ing cruciate, guys!

On that note, though, I've given it two months rest, and it's not been causing me any problems, so maybe there's hope for a full recovery yet! =)


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Chin up mate, you can only look forward and don't dwell on the surgery itself. You wouldn't be having surgery if it wasn't going to be a benefit to you in the short and long term.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah dont worry mate chin up if your feeling a bit down call into the shop for a hug that'll cheer you up


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> Ah dont worry mate chin up if your feeling a bit down call into the shop for a hug that'll cheer you up


Do you sell them per KG?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes im running low on stock though only got a few kg's left its been a hectic morning...im pooped


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Haha. :rofl:

Got a call from the hospital. There's been a cancellation, so I'm having the op tomorrow morning!

Wish me luck guys.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Good luck dude.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

All the best...


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

5 and a half hours left :rofl:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry its a bit late good luck mate


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

****sake.

I'm gonna have to go again soon. Today, they keyhole'd me, stuck a camera in it, trimmed a bit of my cartilage and gave my knee a general clean up.

Gotta see the specialist again in two weeks; he's gonna explain to me what he found during his little journey in my knee, what my options are. But yeah, I have to go in again for reconstruction.

They filled my knee with fluid and it's swollen like hell. And the anesthetic wore off a little while ago.

Long story short, ow.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Specialist/surgeon told me that they trimmed my cartilage (for reasons that are beyond me), and that my ACL is completely gone.

I need to have physio in a few months, for a few months, before I have an op to reconstruct it, spend a ****load of time off university, and spend most of 2009 in rehab.

When I asked him whether I'd be able to play football again, he wasn't very optimistic. But f**k him, I'm gonna play again when I recover!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice to hear they have actually got a clue about what exactly is going on in there mate. I hopes things sort themselves soon.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I... uh... during sparing my left knee started hurting a wee bit when I stood up and put extra weight on the knee, and then it hurt more and more. I walk fine but it's the bending part that's not pleasant. Is it just a matter of oil in the pipes (which I suppose it is as during warming up we did alot of jumping) and can I make it go away quicker/prevent it from happening again in the future?

My right knee also started hurting a few days ago out of nothing. It feels like a bruise but there is no bruise and it doesn't go away (we'd assume the pain of a bruise would slowly fade away, which it hasn't).

With both knees shouting for attention sparing today was one hell of a feat.

Gotdamnit!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I've got the same problem Kunoichi. It will go away eventually. Just a ligament pulling or something.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Imy, good to see they are getting somewhere with you mate, Per my post I'm getting an MRI and then surgery from there. Really hope that I'm not goign to need the reconstruction but I have a nasty feeling..


----------



## Lisa (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Imy, I went through the exact same thing last November. I'm already back doing Thai Boxing, still being cautious but my knee feels stronger than ever. Work hard on your physio and be patient, it will be extremely frustrating at times but keep your self active with other things while your recovering. I recommend a set of Captains of Crush grippers.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I saw "Captain" and thought you were going to say "Captain Morgans". That is also a viable thing to have!

Great first post Lisa, welcome!


----------



## Adam King (Oct 8, 2008)

I tore the ligaments in my knee nearly 2 years ago mate it still twinges every now and then but glucosamine seemed to help me, but every injury is different and peoples reactions to them are never the same. I agree that swimming is possibly one of the best methods of exercise unfortunatly i swim like a brick so i have never been one for uising that method. all i will say is definatly get it sorted out properly because if you try and train again in anything too early you can cause more damage than you do to strengthen it.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Started my phsyio in Liverpool now.

Fun stuff. =)


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Hope it all goes well Imy.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Adding to the pool here: been without training for two weeks (and it seems at least another 2 weeks on the bench patiently wait for me), doing physio to my back. Sucks ass because I dont have patience to do the exercises the good-looking nerdy physio-fella I'm seeing gave me.

btw when I fully stretch my right arm, my elbow moves well but there's a little something that tells me "heyyyyy! go easy on me".

Nothing works well right now, I'm a wreck :laugh:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm going back to training Tuesday next week. Knee still hurts but I haven't been wearing no support for the knee in about a week, and though sometimes I still feel a pinching pain (mostly when I'm an ass and neglect the fact I should be nursing the knee), I'm confident I can go back on the mat by then.

Probably won't spar** but will do the warm up and the exercises, and get my bumbum back to business. It's insane how much weight you can put on in three lonely weeks! (about to be four)

** meh Who am I kidding, I'm sure I will (again) neglect everything and just go berzerk on the other white belts who joined after me, show them who (despite all this time off) is [still] the boss :laugh:

--

(just as a matter of curiosity: after typing this post it came to my head that of four month of BJJ, two were spent injured: first the elbow, now the knee. Now that's someone putting alot of effort into training right there eheh)


----------



## glenntipton (Oct 9, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> I'm going back to training Tuesday next week. Knee still hurts but I haven't been wearing no support for the knee in about a week, and though sometimes I still feel a pinching pain (mostly when I'm an ass and neglect the fact I should be nursing the knee), I'm confident I can go back on the mat by then.
> 
> Probably won't spar** but will do the warm up and the exercises, and get my bumbum back to business. It's insane how much weight you can put on in three lonely weeks! (about to be four)
> 
> ...


One solution break out the cryogel it does work I has a sprained ankle and it got me through training well worth buying


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

glenntipton said:


> One solution break out the cryogel it does work I has a sprained ankle and it got me through training well worth buying


You know what, I've known of cryogel for a while now but have never considered getting it for myself - perhaps because it's one of those brands I associate with MMA and 'serious' sprtspeople ie. nothing to do with me haha

Will definitely look it up. I can't say I've ever noticed it in stores though, is it only online?


----------



## glenntipton (Oct 9, 2008)

try fightsuperstore.com its the cheapest there


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I just bought some cryogel from marc and im gonna slap it on now... Well more like gently rub as me neck hurts still. I did some weights for the first time in 3 weeks last night and some thing went pop in my traps. hmm maybe it was more of a snap.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm one of those old fashioned people who still doesn't enjoy buying online, or use credit/debit card. I like cash and I like to go to stores, check out the same packaging of all stock and chose whichever I feel like teehee

I'm serious though  Often I will use the card, but I still rather go to the store and pick and chose the product (and often leave the store with more shit that I planned to, often that I don't need. Last time I went to a health store I bought an energizing drink for the sake of it) meh

*rambling, rambling*


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Update~~

Saw the specialist today, I'm on the list.

Kinda looking forward to this op and shitting myself at the same time.


----------



## DragonStar (May 3, 2008)

Hey Imy, u should be looking 4ward to your op as it is gonna be the only way you will be able to return to any form of normailty. I too snapped my ACL I was 2 weeks out from taking a belt ranking in Feb '07 I struggled on with physio and in theory smart training for almost a year before deciding enough was enough. I had an arthroscopy (prob wrong spelling!) last xmas and had reconstruction in Sping this year. I cant emphasise enough how important it is to follow ur physio exercises. I let work interrupt my physio and am paying the price now. Dont underestimate how important it is to take extra care of your hammy that acts as ur donor (assuming you'll have it done that way) flexibility, full range of movement and strength will be key.

Good luck mate, if you rest properly at the start, then follow ur physio guidance and put in some extra rehab training you do well!

Carl


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

DragonStar said:


> Hey Imy, u should be looking 4ward to your op as it is gonna be the only way you will be able to return to any form of normailty. I too snapped my ACL I was 2 weeks out from taking a belt ranking in Feb '07 I struggled on with physio and in theory smart training for almost a year before deciding enough was enough. I had an arthroscopy (prob wrong spelling!) last xmas and had reconstruction in Sping this year. I cant emphasise enough how important it is to follow ur physio exercises. I let work interrupt my physio and am paying the price now. Dont underestimate how important it is to take extra care of your hammy that acts as ur donor (assuming you'll have it done that way) flexibility, full range of movement and strength will be key.
> 
> Good luck mate, if you rest properly at the start, then follow ur physio guidance and put in some extra rehab training you do well!
> 
> Carl


Cheers for the advice.

I've been advised by a lot of people to follow my rehab program properly. And I will.

As far as the op goes, I think he said he's gonna take some tendon from somewhere or another. I think he pointed to my shin. That's gonna be ****ing painful. =S


----------



## DragonStar (May 3, 2008)

As mad as it sounds I didnt think it hurt that much really! well not what i was expecting, my hamstring hurt the most, especially getting in and out of the car (no dont worry I wasnt driving).

If they do it in the same way I had mine done, the pointing to the shin was where they will go in, drill some holes in ur knee itself, take a section of hamstring weave that into a makeshift ligament, thread it through the holes and screw it in place. Oh you should get an extra couple of arthoscopy holes and a small nick further up your leg for the drain.

Didnt even feel the stiches being taken out as that section of my shin was still quite numb.

Its a funny thing being told 'make sure you do your physio' because you will hear so many people say it, I was like yeah yeah of course I'd be dumb not to. I was really good for the first major section of rehab it was probably around the 2-3month mark I let work effect it and I'm cursing myself now.

keep us updated ;op


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Yesterday was the one year anniversary of my knee injury! PARTAY!

I go into hospital on Monday the 23rd, and my reconstruction is on the 24th. Reading on how the op is going to go, and looking at some pictures.

FREAKIN' SHITTING MYSELF! D=


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

All the best with that one Imy. How long for the recovery.


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

Good luck mate.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Yesterday was the one year anniversary of my knee injury! PARTAY!
> 
> I go into hospital on Monday the 23rd, and my reconstruction is on the 24th. Reading on how the op is going to go, and looking at some pictures.


Hard liquor, all a growing boy needs 

Funny, I'm also going to see the doc tomorrow because of zee knee, it started hurting again a handful of weeks ago without any external action that could have triggered it.

Luckily it's not near as bad as your situation. All the best with that.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Alright guys!

Currently sat in the hospital bed, browsing the interwebz on my HTC.

Whoever said it wasn't going to hurt lied to me! My knee is ****ing killing me. The physio tried to get me out of bed and standing, but my knee was having none of it! In hospital for another night at least. I have enough South Park and Terminator episodes to last me! lol.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds painful mate, All the best for a speedy recovery :happy:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Yesterday, they took the drain out of my knee. As they pulled it out, I could feel it moving inside my knee. Disgusting as hell, felt proper sick.

Physio today, straight leg raises and knee bends. If I can do that and the surgeon is satisfied, I get to go home. Harder than it sounds though.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Started to walk with the use of my crutches, so I'm off home today! Finally, after a whole year, shit starts to get sorted. I'm a happy chappy!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> I have enough South Park and Terminator episodes to last me! lol.


I wasn't aware of a Terminator show


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> I wasn't aware of a Terminator show


Terminator: Sarah Connor Chronicles.

Absolutely love it! =)


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I've only watched a few episodes, didn't really grab me. Summer Glau is always nice to watch though.

If you're stuck for things to watch, have you seen The Wire, The Shield, The West Wing, 24 or BSG


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

24's amazing. =D

BSG isn't that great, really. Never got into it.

And you're right about Summer Glau. My mate doesn't see it, I'm like "how can you not see it? She's nothing but 'it' ." Lol


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I really enjoyed BSG.

Have you seen Firefly and Serenity? All for Summer Glau goodness!


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi mate iam in exactly the same boat as you totally snapped my cruciate and damaged my meninscus going for an op in 6 weeks specialist couldnt believe id still been boxing and grappling and told me to stop immediately. hope you get a quick recovery mate ill be keeping intouch so you can maybe tell me what to expect.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

THE COLONEL said:


> Hi mate iam in exactly the same boat as you totally snapped my cruciate and damaged my meninscus going for an op in 6 weeks specialist couldnt believe id still been boxing and grappling and told me to stop immediately. hope you get a quick recovery mate ill be keeping intouch so you can maybe tell me what to expect.


Yeah mate, definitely! If you need any info, I'll be happy to provide! =)


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

How ya getting on at the mo imy? not long for mine now. Im bricking it but it defo needs doing i need to get back fighting and training im going stir crazy not doing anything.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I had my first bout of physio yesterday. It was painful, but that's due to the fact that the physiotherapists at the hospital where I had my surgery didn't do their job properly. I should have started physio from day one post op, but I started it 3 weeks onwards, so my leg has stiffened up a considerable amount. ****ing dicks.

The pain of the surgery goes after a week. Painkillers will take care of the pain and everything, so you should be fine.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

All the best Imy. Physio is so important man. Demand to get everything that you believe you need asap. The nhs has a real problem with doing it when needed.

I had my first good physio sesh yesterday since i did my back in december. My spine cracked and now a can twist again. Fantastic. Now ive just got to wait for all my Lumber ligs to heal again.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, well as soon as the physio told me what to do, I've just been really pushing myself.

Good feeling getting movement back in my leg.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Imy, good to hear your cracking on - DO NOT RUSH "THE COMEBACK" - FOLLOW ALL PHYSIO AND f**k FOOTBALL OFF FOR LIFE - hope that got the point across I have not kicked a football for about 12 years and my knees thank me for it, football and motorbikes are fun but evil to MMA'ers legs....

Enjoy the totty at physio and be very very patience - tortoise an hare spring to mind, gentle carido is the ticket once your comfortable walking again and do not feel like someything is gonna pop!!!!, then onto very light high rep weights for the legs and then once you are A1 take things a bit harder (but be careful and do what you can to protect your knees at all times. TTFN take care Si. - oh yeh, glucosamine, EFA's and MSM are the way forward.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Si-K said:


> DO NOT RUSH "THE COMEBACK" - FOLLOW ALL PHYSIO AND f**k FOOTBALL OFF FOR LIFE


Haha, football is my career, so it's gonna be difficult to f**k it off. :laugh:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Quick update.

8 weeks in, and I'm doing quite well. Bending is still proving to be a problem, but balance and strength has improved. The fact that I didn't do anything for the first 3 weeks means it's gotten a little stiff, so bending is a lot harder than it should be.

All in all, a good recovery thusfar!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

That must suck, not being able to bend it.

Oh good news (<take this with a sarcastic tone and a glass of water):

8 months on, last week the GP finally realised the still present uncomfortableness (threshold with pain) on my knee may mean something's not quite right, and finally agreed to redirect me to physio.

...that's what I've been telling you guys for 5 months! argh


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Another update guys.

I am around 15 weeks post op. I'm walking (albeit a bit of stiffness in my knee) pretty fine, sitting around, going places, etc. But I'm still struggling with bending. When I sit, my knee is comfortable at around 90 degrees, but trying to bend it past around 100, 110 is proving to be a bit of a struggle. My hamstrings are overworking (or so my physio is telling me) and tightening up, which restricts my bending.

Apart from that, strength is good, walking is fine, no more knee pain. I'm a little behind schedule, but I'm going to try some accelerated physio to see if we can get back on track.

Started hydrotherapy too, hoping that will help!


----------



## stuart (Jul 13, 2009)

the worse thing i have done to my bones is dislocated my two knees chipped the base of my spin and cracked a bone in my neck oh and dislocated my two shoulders.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Good luck mate.

Busted a knee a few years back but fortunatly didnt need any surgery. Being off training sucked and its taken a good while to rehab properly but is worth the investment.


----------

